# 32 Studebaker Rockne



## liquorboxracing (May 11, 2014)

Some shots from the reshoot of the 32 Studebaker Rockne our shop just did the refresh on. I found out some interesting facts about the car while doing this shoot. The car has been in the owners family since late 60's. The owner's father took this car to the first ever street rod nationals in Peoria Ill. in 1970. The owner used to sleep on the package tray in the back window when he was a child traveling with his parents to car shows. The owner took over redoing the car in the late 90's, picking up where his father had left off before he had passed away. The car ended up at our shop in 2004 where it was finished. This is it after the refresh we recently did about 4 months ago. Very neat car with a very cool story behind it.




32 Rockne-18 by liquorboxracing, on Flickr



32 Rockne-20 by liquorboxracing, on Flickr



32 Rockne-1 by liquorboxracing, on Flickr



32 Rockne-9 by liquorboxracing, on Flickr


----------

